# what pain relief can i take - in agony please help



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

hi
 
i am 23 weeks pregnant & have had a bad cough for over a week now. it is easing but i have now got awful muscular pain in my ribs & shoulder. it is extreme;y painful, keeping me awake at night. I can't take a deep breath as it hurts so much & i feel like the whole of my left side is out of action. I am taking paracetamol but it isn't helping much. is there anything else i can take. i am strarting to feel very fed up.

thanks

tot


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You can have co-codamol, but only occasionally, when you really need it.  Are you having your paracetamol regularly?  If you are needing something stronger, make an urgent appointment to see your gp tomorrow and they can prescribe you something else,

Hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

thankyou for that. i have some co -codamol at home so will take a dose & see how i go. I've been taking paracetamol every 6 hours.


----------

